# Removing a Subscribed Thread



## Mobius Rex (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm not at all clear about how to remove a thread from my list of subscribed threads.  I'd be much obliged to anyone who'd clarify.


----------



## bobw (Mar 25, 2006)

Click on UserCP at top,  next page click List Subscriptions. Check the ones you want to remove and at the bottom - Select Threads-Delete Subscriptions.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 25, 2006)

Oops!  Sorry.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.  The problem was(and is) that with several of of my browsers (Safari, Camino and  Shiira),
in the list of subscribed threads the boxes under "notification" won't accept checks, and the "select threads" menu at the bottom of the page won't work; I'm unable to select anything.
Only in Opera and Firefox do those features work as they should. I was using either Safari or Camino when I wanted to delete any subscribed threads. Only now did I discover that the problem is with Safari, Camino and Shiira.  Why those browsers are having the problem is puzzling.
Anyway, in Opera or Firefox, the method for deleting the threads is clear.


----------



## bobw (Mar 26, 2006)

Works fine for me in Safari 2.0.3 (10.4.5)


----------

